# Lets See Youre Monsters..



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

all jokes aside ,having recently bought 2 very different ones ive totally become obsessed with these "marmite"watches. i know most people like them but i can also understand why they are loathed too.

so get them out ,i want to see moded ,standard,different straps, nice location - i think these could be the most popular model of watch out there so there should be plenty to choose from.

my first offering 7s36-02s0 aka the frankenmonster.










jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is mine, it used to be on the standard bracelet but now on a nato. Its all standard for now h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> Here is mine, it used to be on the standard bracelet but now on a nato. Its all standard for now h34r:


isnt it a bit top heavy on a nato.what you got planned then ,how radical you going.

jason


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i found one of these too like the look of them but apparently quite rare .180288782771

nice though.

jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Not _very_ rare, but pretty scary.


& almost better looking then the seiko* 

* which admitedly wouldn`t be hard :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Not _very_ rare, but pretty scary.
> ...


mach at least youre consistant ,when i started this thread i knew you would say something along those lines .well done.

jason.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This was mine, gone now, kinda miss it


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> isnt it a bit top heavy on a nato.what you got planned then ,how radical you going.
> 
> jason


No it feels good on the nato, im not going for anything radical, there are a hell of a lot of options to choose though.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my modded one is on its way . cant wait to see what its like on the wrist ,already planing my next one though .










jason.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

hippo said:


> This was mine, gone now, kinda miss it


After this pic, was the case still in good condition


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Here we go, on a notched Di-Modell Jumbo 24mm.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


I tried to resist, I really did, but Chris`s post was too much of a temptation :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> my modded one is on its way . cant wait to see what its like on the wrist ,already planing my next one though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ha a Doxa Searambler face - thought about a Doxa type handset Jase?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > my modded one is on its way . cant wait to see what its like on the wrist ,already planing my next one though .
> ...


it is supposed to be a doxa type ? ill go and compare now.

ok yeah i see what you mean i do like the big cricket bat ones but i didnt want them in orange so settled on these ,i think they go well.

jason.


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Black and Orange


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's my OM on lumpy.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My modded OM, only had it a couple of weeks and it's my first ever Seiko, but I love it.










B)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hotmog said:


> My modded OM, only had it a couple of weeks and it's my first ever Seiko, but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i must admit when i saw youre incoming thread about this watch ,it sent me spiralling into a modding frenzy .the one i originally wanted to do was similar to yours but more stealthy ,so i ended up doing 2 because i couldnt decide which one i liked the most .

i love the look of that its b&r for no money.

did you buy it direct from harold or off a forum.

jason.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> i must admit when i saw youre incoming thread about this watch ,it sent me spiralling into a modding frenzy .the one i originally wanted to do was similar to yours but more stealthy ,so i ended up doing 2 because i couldnt decide which one i liked the most .
> 
> i love the look of that its b&r for no money.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason. I had no idea that this mod was available and had never heard of Harold or Yobokies before, but saw it on this thread A different Monster posted by Alas a few weeks ago. I posted a reply asking Alasdair to let me know if he did ever decide to flip it. Lo and behold, out of the blue I got a PM from him asking if I was still interested - of course I was :lol: .

It's picked up a small scratch on the Hardlex crystal from a diamond ring my wife was wearing when she brushed her hand against it (she would never even have noticed). After a lot of elbow grease and T-Cut, I've smoothed it out somewhat to the extent that it no longer catches when you run your fingernail across it, but it's still noticeable especially in direct sunlight where it casts a shadow on the dial. Given that it is a fairly cheap fix (Seiko SS quoted me Â£41.76), I'm tempted to go for a sapphire crystal replacement, especially if it picks up any more scratches.

I'm impressed with the timekeeping - it's spot on while being worn during the day, and +5 secs after having been left unworn overnight. :thumbsup:

I might get another strap for it, but not sure what to go for at the moment (I'm getting a Toshi for my DA36, but it's been an expensive month and I can't run to two just yet). The rubber is comfortable, but I find the thick square rubber keeper digs into the side of my wrist after a while leaving a small bruise.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

can any of you monster modders hook a brother up with a PM of resources to do this?

thanks!


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

My Black Monster just arrived this morning from Roy... wow! I feel a slight addiction coming on...

The one with the black dial and orange chapter ring in the other post looks pretty good


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

oddgitt said:


> My Black Monster just arrived this morning from Roy... wow! I feel a slight addiction coming on...
> 
> The one with the black dial and orange chapter ring in the other post looks pretty good


I can't resist the OM - its on my wrist everyday - despite two Omegas competing for wrist time...

Might have to look out for a Black brother for it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> Might have to look out for a Black brother for it


ROFL :afro:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

has anyone had a look at the monster lite? i think its ok but dont understand why its more expensive than a monster.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> has anyone had a look at the monster lite? i think its ok but dont understand why its more expensive than a monster.
> 
> jason.


not seen that jason.....would mach like it? h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone had a look at the monster lite? i think its ok but dont understand why its more expensive than a monster.
> ...


 doubt it .but im amazed he dont like monsters did you see the size of his hifi .

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

hotmog said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i must admit when i saw youre incoming thread about this watch ,it sent me spiralling into a modding frenzy .the one i originally wanted to do was similar to yours but more stealthy ,so i ended up doing 2 because i couldnt decide which one i liked the most .
> ...


Â£41.76 for what ? Not a new crystal surely !!!!! A sapphire crystal for a monster is only $30.00


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Twickersdude said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


i won mine on ebay for less then that :lol:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Twickersdude said:


> Â£41.76 for what ? Not a new crystal surely !!!!! A sapphire crystal for a monster is only $30.00


That's what Seiko Sevice Centre quoted me for supplying and fitting. Where can you get one for $30, and if I got one how would I go about fitting it myself (I don't have any specialist tools, apart from a case-back opener and precision screwdriver set)? :huh:

I think Bry may do them, but I haven't approached him yet for a quote.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

hotmog said:


> Twickersdude said:
> 
> 
> > Â£41.76 for what ? Not a new crystal surely !!!!! A sapphire crystal for a monster is only $30.00
> ...


 Noah Fuller has them and so does Harold ( Yobokies )...I was a bit out on the price ...$35.00. Send the watch to me or bring it round if you're still in Worcester Park & I'll do it for Â£10.00


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Twickersdude said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Twickersdude said:
> ...


That's very good of you - I take it from your user ID you're in the Twickenham area? PM me your address and I'll pop it round whenever is convenient for you. :thumbsup:

Edit - just noticed your post count won't allow you to PM yet. You can email me at grahamjhgreen AT onetel DOT com.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

BTW - I've just been on to Noah Fuller's website to order the crystal, but I can't find any reference anywhere on the site to the shipping cost, and it's not automatically added at checkout. Do you happen to know if shipping is included in the quoted price, or should I email them to enquire?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hotmog said:


> BTW - I've just been on to Noah Fuller's website to order the crystal, but I can't find any reference anywhere on the site to the shipping cost, and it's not automatically added at checkout. Do you happen to know if shipping is included in the quoted price, or should I email them to enquire?


he should email you good comms from noah.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's mine, I was swept up in the hype but a bit disappointed when it arrived, it's not all that big, the crown and the bezel notches don't sit right and the most annoying thing is that you can't wind it up. "M" wandered into the bedroom one day, I had my back to her shaking it to get it going, she had that sort of *WTF* look on her face when I turned round. Been in the box ever since.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> has anyone had a look at the *monster lite*? i think its ok but dont understand why its more expensive than a monster.
> 
> jason.


What is this?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

standard hands look better... IMHO


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

minkle - i love your profile pic...

Is that you LOL


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

No, im much better than her










come here often? :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> No, im much better than her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good god messyer than a plasters radio.

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Jase, whats this monster light?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> Jase, whats this monster light?


its called the sun big yellow thing up in the sky very rarely seen in blackpool,wear sun block when it does come out.

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol: its always shining here!

Sometimes..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

h34r: The voices in my head want me to show this one again...

the dreaded

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

*PINK MONSTER*










:lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

17bex said:


>


the dial of youre monster looks faded compared to the chapter ring is that on purpose ?

jason.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> 17bex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


its a different colour - slightly and the way it is angled highlights it in the photo - is that not normal ?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

not so noticeable here


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

17bex said:


> not so noticeable here


i see what you mean but more noticable from that first photo.

jason.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

once you notice it ... it sticks out like a sore thumb - i hadn't really realised before, but now i'm obsessed by it..

keep looking at it wondering if it should match more...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

17bex said:


> once you notice it ... it sticks out like a sore thumb - i hadn't really realised before, but now i'm obsessed by it..
> 
> keep looking at it wondering if it should match more...


sorry to freak you out i dont think its a problem i just thought they were the same coulour as the chapter ring .

jason.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

i'M STILL WANTING A YELLOW ONE - HOW MUCH WOULD IT COST TO GET A YELLOW FACE LIKE THE LTD EDITION AND A DONOR WATCH AND GET IT CHANGED ? NOT FUSSED ABOUT THE DATE WINDOW THINGY


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> i'M STILL WANTING A YELLOW ONE - HOW MUCH WOULD IT COST TO GET A YELLOW FACE LIKE THE LTD EDITION AND A DONOR WATCH AND GET IT CHANGED ? NOT FUSSED ABOUT THE DATE WINDOW THINGY


bex....email me at shawn(dot)green(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk and ill give you a link to get it cheap......

if not.....why not have a look at some of twickersdudes work on this (and a few other forums) im pretty sure that he could help you too


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


>


MAILED YA

CHEERS

17B


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Assistance and advice always appreciated..

cheer

s

17b


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr Teatime, never got yor mail - did you get mine or are the spam filters working overtime.

daveat17bexdotcom

cheers

:thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

17bex said:


>


See, the black one shows Seiko can make good looking divers watches :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


>














I don`t believe it, an even fuglier Monster!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


ok we get it you dont like monsters .

jason.


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> ok we get it you dont like monsters .
> 
> jason.


Naah, he is still in his denial phase. He'll get over it eventually.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Never thought I would say this but I'm with Mach on this one :cry2:

This how Seikos should look :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


been on the jack again andrew? :lol:

the man with the purple monster

now that sounds altogether wrong.......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


No Shawn, it doesn't sound wrong or in the least bit gay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 17bex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yep totally agree :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Yeah, but there might be some guy in outer Mongolia who`s just got access to the Internet who hasn`t heard yet :tease: :rofl:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

didn't receive any notes from mrteatime on getting a yellow monster version made up..

anyone else offer some guidance. would be happy with the yellow face put into a std black monster cae etc


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> didn't receive any notes from mrteatime on getting a yellow monster version made up..
> 
> anyone else offer some guidance. would be happy with the yellow face put into a std black monster cae etc


sorry bex...can you drop me another note> spam filters are off now

sorry fella

[email protected]


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> [email protected]


no dot >> between shawn and green (thats wht i used last time)

sent to both possibilities this time

cheers

17b


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]
> ...


received and one back at you David


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

cheers

looking now


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> cheers
> 
> looking now


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

More here :lol: Minimal Lefty


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sabestian said:


> More here :lol: Minimal Lefty


i like that.......looks pretty cool  thumbs up from me


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> sabestian said:
> 
> 
> > More here :lol: Minimal Lefty
> ...


very nice - understated and cool - what strap is that and did u have to cut/modify ?


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

17bex said:


> very nice - understated and cool - what strap is that and did u have to cut/modify ?


Thanks! Di-Modell Jumbo 24mm.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> 17bex said:
> 
> 
> > didn't receive any notes from mrteatime on getting a yellow monster version made up..
> ...


Shawn, you made a similar offer (oo-er) on a recent thread that I started, but I didn't follow up then  . Hope you don't mind if I drop you a line also. If you do, I guess you won't reply! :lol: Thanks in hopeful advance anyway!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

eelblady said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > 17bex said:
> ...


email sent!


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Some really nice monsters there 

I'd be happy just getting hold of an Orange one to start with :lol: - lots of websites seem to be out of stock at the mo... :huh:

Just a question on the Orange of orange monsters - the colour varies quite a lot in photos - In real life is it darker or lighter shade of orange than Roys pic...










Or is that about right... (obviously dependant on monitor calibration and suchlike :blink: :lol: - but ballpark... )

What sort of cost is it to do things like change a dial, and is it a DIY job? - looks fun - i love taking things apart :lol:

Thanks guys, any advice appreciated (myplaiceATlineoneDOTnet)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Graphite said:


> Some really nice monsters there
> 
> I'd be happy just getting hold of an Orange one to start with :lol: - lots of websites seem to be out of stock at the mo... :huh:
> 
> ...


its prob a little darker to be honest......have a look over at the scwf as well....theres loads for sale there mate


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Graphite said:
> 
> 
> > Some really nice monsters there
> ...


yeah shop around you can buy them for alot les than Â£100 on a bracelet.

jason.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> its prob a little darker to be honest......have a look over at the scwf as well....theres loads for sale there mate


Great, that's what I was hoping 

By scwf you mean at network54 ? - I've had a look there - mostly sold, black or modded ones in $ - that are not such bargains anymore - esp if you get caught for import duty too 



jaslfc5 said:


> yeah shop around you can buy them for alot les than Â£100 on a bracelet.
> 
> jason.


Have been shopping around for a while... Not seen any new under Â£100 - except google links to US sites that quote in $ which are now way out of date on exchange rates... - and yes, do want bracelet...

In fact my benchmark for reputable reliable seller is Amazon @ Â£155


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I would drop Roy our host an email at [email protected] 

I'm sure he will be able to get you what you want, benefits of buying from Roy you won't get stung by any import duty and as Roy's a watchmaker it will come regulated and also be backed up by great customer service.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Graphite said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > its prob a little darker to be honest......have a look over at the scwf as well....theres loads for sale there mate
> ...


ok then .


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i recently bought my bullhead off scwf and between saying yes and paying for it some time passed because of holidays etc ,so the seller made sure the price stayed the same due to the exchange rate and hes assured me i wont pay taxes.ive bought 2 monsters 2nd hand now and as much as i like monsters i dont believe they are worth 150 . i bought my latest one off here and modded it for under 150 .

jason.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

PhilM said:


> I would drop Roy our host an email at [email protected]
> 
> I'm sure he will be able to get you what you want, benefits of buying from Roy you won't get stung by any import duty and as Roy's a watchmaker it will come regulated and also be backed up by great customer service.


Yes, that would be great - but Roy hasn't had any monsters in for a while. I did email him a while ago about it... I don't supose a reminder would hurt 

BUT - he is completely out of Seiko Divers at the moment and the last update on RLT new stock seems to be 13th August  - Is Roy still around???


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Graphite said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I would drop Roy our host an email at [email protected]
> ...


Oh he's most definitely still around - I bug him with emails every other day and he always replies immediately. Don't think he's updated the RLT site with his new model as yet (RLT46) but I imagine he's a busy man. Drop him a reminder and I've no doubt he'll get back to you.

:rltb:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

if youre still after a monster today only $138 boxed papers and free shipping you wont get them cheaper than that .sadly cant post link but look on other forums maybe youll find it.

jason.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> if youre still after a monster today only $138 boxed papers and free shipping you wont get them cheaper than that .sadly cant post link but look on other forums maybe youll find it.
> 
> jason.


Thanks Jason... found it! h34r: - I had in fact emailed them earlier to ask about shipping to UK - but hadn't seen the $138 offer...

Not free shipping outside US - cost $39.95 with current exchange rate total of $177.98 comes out at Â£123.40 - only marginally better than RLT - if he gets any back in :blink:

- and if I get done for import duty - quite alot over the top :huh:

Unfortunately most of the UK suppliers seem to be dry of OMs now... - perhaps I'll just have to be patient and wait till after Christmas :lol:

I might be lucky and find a good s/h one...

Thanks for the info anyway mate!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Graphite said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > if youre still after a monster today only $138 boxed papers and free shipping you wont get them cheaper than that .sadly cant post link but look on other forums maybe youll find it.
> ...


seemed a good deal and i wouldnt worry about taxes sometimes you dont get em .personally like i said before id get a well loved 2nd hand one off the forums.

jason.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> seemed a good deal and i wouldnt worry about taxes sometimes you dont get em .personally like i said before id get a well loved 2nd hand one off the forums.
> 
> jason.


Yes I'd be more than happy with a good condition 2nd hand one - but they seem a little scarce at the moment :blink: I really liked the Orange/Black and Black/Orange ones that b11ckx was selling - but he doesn't seem to be responding any more...

- I guess collectors are hoarding them all in watch winders, when people like me just want one nice genuine watch for telling the time :lol:

I have learned alot about watches from visiting this site - but i feel I perhaps just need to make a purchase and move on :lol:

Thanks for your input Jason - much appreciated.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

OK - I've done it - submitted an order for an OM from the US place Â£123.16 in total :lol:

Lets see how it goes...

Thanks again Jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Graphite said:


> OK - I've done it - submitted an order for an OM from the US place Â£123.16 in total :lol:
> 
> Lets see how it goes...
> 
> Thanks again Jason.


was gonna point you in the direction of a few jap site....sorry, was a bit slow there.....especially if you wanted the orange/black black/orange monster


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> was gonna point you in the direction of a few jap site....sorry, was a bit slow there.....especially if you wanted the orange/black black/orange monster


Thanks... maybe I'll get the 'bug' and be back clamouring for more :lol: a new watch, a mod, a Toshi strap... - my wife might kill me LOL 

I'm very excited now - courier details are that it is cleared through Stanstead and should be delivered by 12.00 on Monday


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Wahey... :lol:

Delivered already & I sized it... (3 links out & 2 steps down  maccaroni wrists h34r: )

- No duty payable







So Â£123.15 in total! ( Delivery listed as USPS - but courier was FedEx - if this helps anyone)

I love it! - the lume has to be seen to be believed  It jumps out at you when you walk through a shadowed area - amazing!

Thanks to all who helped me make up my mind, Jason for superb link and :rltb: for providing a great forum :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Graphite said:


> Wahey... :lol:
> 
> Delivered already & I sized it... (3 links out & 2 steps down  maccaroni wrists h34r: )
> 
> ...


no worries mate ,my pleasure it pays to shop around first or ask about dont just take the first place you find .and like i said sometimes taxes aint an issue niether.

jason.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

710 just insisted on conversation as i was posting a repy and its now lost in the ether somewhere.

as i am a lazy git here is the readers digest of what i was rambling on about ...

got a near mint bm on the forum last week, good price for a good watch - this one will stay factory standard.

patience and some luck now required to find these in good nick at decent price.

so will be looking in the new year for another monster to get modified - condition will be less of an issue as i will only be looking for a case and movement.

might even do the mods myself. need a hobby.

as long as the crystal is clean then minor wabi just adds a bit of honesty to a watch. mine get worn not just looked at.

toodles..


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

hotmog said:


> BTW - I've just been on to Noah Fuller's website to order the crystal, but I can't find any reference anywhere on the site to the shipping cost, and it's not automatically added at checkout. Do you happen to know if shipping is included in the quoted price, or should I email them to enquire?


He usually sends his products free shipping.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> got a near mint bm on the forum last week, good price for a good watch - this one will stay factory standard.
> 
> patience and some luck now required to find these in good nick at decent price.
> 
> toodles..


mmm, im not sure patience or luck are needed.....scwf is a decent place to buy good, second hand, well looked after monsters for around $120.00 posted....and will usually be with the steel band and seiko wave rubber thrown in....plus you get that nice little sticker on the side that says.......watch parts,,,,,$10, so no tax


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > got a near mint bm on the forum last week, good price for a good watch - this one will stay factory standard.
> ...


fair enough - i hardly ever bother with other forums these days so am happy to be corrected.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


----------

